# Neue Festplatte und immer noch angebliche Anrufe zu 01377-Nr



## Biba79 (17 März 2006)

Hallo,

bereits im Dezember sind bei meinen Schwiegereltern (wir hängen am Nebenanschluß) lt. Rechnung der Telekom Anrufe zu einer 01377100... Nr getätigt worden. Auf der Rechnung von Januar und Februar tauchten diese wieder auf und es werden immer mehr dieser angeblichen Anrufe. Da Mitte Januar meine Festplatte plötzlich abschmierte dachte ich, daß ich mir evtl. einen Dialer eingefangen haben könnte. Zwischenzeitlich habe ich aber eine neue Festplatte und die angeblichen Anrufe tauchen immer noch auf der Rechnung auf? Kann es sich hier überhaupt noch um einen Dialer handeln, der sich auf meinem PC befindet?

Gruss Sabine


----------



## sascha (17 März 2006)

Immer die gleiche Nummer? Wenn ja, wie lautet sie vollständig?


----------



## Anonymous (17 März 2006)

Ja, immer die gleiche Nummer. Leider habe ich bisher nur die ersten Ziffern. Wir hatten bei der Telekom rückwirkend nen Einzelverbindungsnachweis angefordert, aber die waren so blöd und haben uns nur den mit den gekürzten Rufnummern geschickt. Von daher weiß ich nur von der 0137100XXX. Mal wird sie angeblich nachts kurz nach 0 Uhr angewählt, dann mal morgens gegen 10 Uhr, manchmal auch nachmittags. Die Verbindung ist auch nie lange. Es reicht von 18 Sekunden bis maximal 58 Sekunden. 

Wie gesagt, nachdem mir meine Festplatte Ende Januar abgeschmiert war dachte ich an nen Dialer auf meinem PC, aber nun hab ich ne neue Festplatte und der Spuk geht immer noch weiter.  :cry:


----------



## Captain Picard (17 März 2006)

Ohne  ungekürzten EVN gibt das nichts. Du hast ein Recht darauf  ( auch nachträglich) 

cp


----------



## Biba79 (17 März 2006)

Den ungekürzten sollen wir nun in den nächsten Tagen bekommen.

Aber kann das denn überhaupt ein Dialer auf meinem PC sein, wenn ich doch zwischenzeitlich ne neue Festplatte habe und da auf der Rechnung immer noch das gleiche auftaucht?


----------



## Captain Picard (17 März 2006)

Biba79 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber kann das denn überhaupt ein Dialer auf meinem PC sein,


Es ist ziemlich unwahrscheinlich, jedenfalls hat es bisher nach meiner Kenntnis noch nie Dialer über 0137 gegeben.
Daher ist die genaue  Kenntnis der Nummer wichtig und auch der Anschlußkonfiguration.
Welchen Zugang hat  der PC, bzw wie sieht euer Telefonanschluß aus, gibt es schnurlose Telefone?

cp


----------



## Biba79 (17 März 2006)

Wir hängen am Nebenanschluß meiner Schwiegereltern. Ich hab Zugang über das FritzCard USB Modem. Schnurlose Telefone haben wir als auch meine Schwiegereltern. 

So wie meine Schwiegermutter mir sagte gingen die Anrufe lt. Rechnung von der Faxnummer aus. Dabei ist dort derzeit kein Gerät angeschlossen.


----------



## Ingo Diekmann (28 März 2006)

*0137-7-Dialer*

Hallo erstmal

Es gibt mittlerweile einige Dialer von [ edit] Inhaber ist der gleiche) die die Rufnummern 0137-7-100110 und 0137-7-100-176 mißbraucht (hunderte Einwahlen zu je 0,98 Euro). Bei der ersten Nummer liegen bereits 6 Beschwerden vor - dazu kommt noch meine

Auch hat die Bundesnetzagentur bereits Dialer in Verbindung mit 0137-7-370021, 0137-7-370013, 0137-7-372896 und 0137-7-100138 zum 12.3.2006 gesperrt und Inkasso ab dem Zeitpunkt verboten.

Ich fände es sehr schön wenn mir jemand die "_VIDEOARCHIV.exe" zukommen läßt - den möchte ich noch an die BNA weitergeben.

Es gibt nichts was es nicht gibt ...

Mein Tipp an dieser Stelle wäre einmal Spybot zu installieren und damit einmal einmal den Rechner scannen - wenn ein Dialer gefunden wird nicht löschen, sondern den PC zur Polizei bringen und Anzeige erstatten! Die können erst aussichtsreich ermitteln wenn die den Dialer und Strafantrag vorliegen haben.

Freundliche Grüße

Ingo

_Nicht nachprüfbare Tatsachenbehauptung gelöscht, zumindest so mißverständlich, 
dass es Probleme  für die Betreiber geben kann, modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (29 März 2006)

Hallo,

also 01377-100*** ist es bei uns auch. Den Rest wissen wir nicht. Die Telekom rückt den ungekürzten EVN trotz mehrmaligem Antrag auch nicht raus. Angeblich wegen Datenschutz. Ich frag mich nur für was man da nen Datenschutz braucht. Ist doch unsere Rechnung.  :evil: 

Aber nochmal meine Frage, kann es überhaupt mein Rechner sein, wenn die ganzen Anrufe selbst nach Installierung einer neuen Festplatte noch abgehen?


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (29 März 2006)

Eigentlich ist die Telekom verpflichtet, in diesem Fall die ungekürzte Rufnummer mitzuteilen.

Hatte mal ähnliches Problem bei meinem Autotelefon: Gebühren in Cent-Höhe entstanden ständig, ohne dass ich telefonierte. Auf meine Nachfrage teilte mir T-Mobile mit, man könne keinerlei Unregelmäßigkeiten feststellen. Man bot mir den ausführlichen, kostenpflichtigen Komfort-EVN an.

Nach mehrmaligem gewaltigen "Räuspern" gings dann doch einmalig kostenlos. Dadurch kam ich der Sache auf die Spur und deaktivierte die vom KFZ-Händler offenbar aktivierte "***-Assist"-Funktion, welche diese Anrufe auslöste.


----------



## BenTigger (29 März 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Aber nochmal meine Frage, kann es überhaupt mein Rechner sein, wenn die ganzen Anrufe selbst nach Installierung einer neuen Festplatte noch abgehen?



Die Festplatte löst keine Anrufe aus. Nur mit dem installieren einer neuen Festplatte ist ein Fehler nicht beseitigt. Es kommt auf die Daten *auf* der Festplatte an. Welche Daten sind denn auf die neue Festplatte gekommen??

Eine Kopie der alten Festplattendaten (Backup,Spiegelung oder Software und sonstige Daten) oder ist nicht ein Byte von der alten Festplatte übernommen worden, sondern alles neu installiert?

Sollten Teilbereiche oder sogar ein vollständiges Backup auf die neue Platte geschoben worden sein, ist auch der anrufauslösende Faktor möglicherweise mit übernommen worden.

Was ist da also auf der neuen Festplatte????


----------



## Biba79 (30 März 2006)

Hallo,

nein, wurde alles neu installiert. 

Die Anrufe gehen auch zu Zeiten ab wo der PC ausgeschaltet ist. Oder spielt das keine Rolle?


----------



## BenTigger (2 April 2006)

*AW: Neue Festplatte und immer noch angebliche Anrufe zu 01377-Nr*

Oh mann, wenn ein Gerät ausgeschaltet ist, kann es auch keine Anrufe tätigen.:wall:
Dann ist es nicht dein PC, der die Nummern anruft, sondern irgendjemand anderes, der dein Telefon benutzt.


----------

